# Legatia 3"



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Non-linear distortion:









































Klippel:

























A pretty nice and compact looking 3" driver. Heavy stamped steel basket and engraved chrome backplate. Appears to have an open weave spider. Untreated paper cone and reverse roll surround. With soft cones, a reverse roll surround is used to smooth the frequency response.

Efficiency is a bit low, but everything else is reasonably close to spec. Xmax is spot on at ~2.8mm 1 way. Very nice bl curves, although le and kms could show some improvement. 

Distortion plots shown are taken at about 96dbspl @1m. A bit high in the lower octaves, but should provide for a warm, robust sound.


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Nguyen! I hope Kevin K. posts his impressions once he gets them in his car. 

Any idea how much these are? Do you think any other 3" DIY offerings compare to this guy? 

I am not all that impressed...


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I think they are priced $200/pr pre-order, and $249/pr after that.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

are there any differences between the distortion tests between now and when you did it for the FR125? This one seems alot more.... congested.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Thoraudio said:


> are there any differences between the distortion tests between now and when you did it for the FR125? This one seems alot more.... congested.


It's just the formatting. I'll post some comparisons with a Trius which I took today in the review forum so you can get a better idea how it compares.... but in general yeah, there's alot of distortion.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

damn you smart! thanks for the data..


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Data doesnt always speak for the actual in car performance. You have to listen to the speakers themselves before you make a determination. Come to the Greg Welch Show in Marietta and decide for yourself. My 2 pennies.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

it is fun to look at a speaker and see how much it sucks on paper though.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Theres no sucking in this speaker. Bar none best 3" in the market.


----------



## bigwise1 (Apr 2, 2006)

was it broken in before testing?


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

bigwise1 said:


> was it broken in before testing?


lol


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Data doesnt always speak for the actual in car performance. You have to listen to the speakers themselves before you make a determination. Come to the Greg Welch Show in Marietta and decide for yourself. My 2 pennies.


 while very true. i still like looking at the technical data, even so, many wont know what all the jargon means. it doesnt look to be a bad driver at all. i'd love to hear it, especially when someone starts using the word 'best' to describe them.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

low said:


> while very true. i still like looking at the technical data, even so, many wont know what all the jargon means. it doesnt look to be a bad driver at all. i'd love to hear it, especially when someone starts using the word 'best' to describe them.


Sounds good, I stand by my wording.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

It was broken in before any measurements were taken. I also agree you should listen to any driver before deciding on it, but listen to it and compare it with several other drivers in the same setting and time to get a feel for where it stands.

Although I don't generally moderate the other forums, I'd like to keep the threads in this forum and the tech. forum uncluttered for easier viewing/reading. Thanks


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

how does it compare against the aura ns3? 
would you mind testing it if you don't already have one in hands? 
I wouldn't mind purchasing a set and send them to you for testing.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to test these mids, Nguyen...


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

As long as you keep all other testing fields exactly the same on all speakers tested...it is still a fair and true comparison of the speaker's performance. Albeit, in car performance will alter the parameters and/or outcome....NPs testing still compares apples to apples. This testing data yields certain characteristics of this driver against the others...so to say the Legatia to be the best 3" driver on the market today is a very biased statement. Like Grissom always says (from CSI Las Vegas), scientific data doesnt lie, it doesnt take sides, or care about the outcome...its just data.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

welp Ive got my pair to try out  

thx for the data mr dang as always!!!


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Theres no sucking in this speaker. Bar none best 3" in the market.


Except that the Aura NS3 has a better motor, considerably greater throw, and costs 1/5 as much...and the HiVi 3" that John Krutke tested has a smoother passband while costing 1/10 as much. 

$100 for a stamped frame 3" is pretty bloody outrageous.

But when is this thing in Marietta? As it were, I will be in that general area this weekend.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not talking about science, or price. I am talking about installed in a car and listened too. I have listened to the the HiVi and well, I was not impressed........ 

Where is that review at?

April 30th


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> I am not talking about science, or price. I am talking about installed in a car and listened too. I have listened to the the HiVi and well, I was not impressed........
> 
> Where is that review at?
> 
> April 30th


http://www.zaphaudio.com/minitest/

Do not take offend about the data, what sounds good to you may not meet the expectations of others.

With that said, how did you run the legatia? Equipment?
This might be more appropriate in another thread though. Mr. Dang, feel free to move these chitchats elsewhere


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Theres no sucking in this speaker. Bar none best 3" in the market.


There is no good reason that a 3" driver should have such a high distortion at 500 Hz.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Is this the same driver in Scott's 240 SX at World Finals?
I didn't like that car at all.
Was listening with a fellow veteran world champ Iasca, we changed seat and both got out quickly. Maybe tuning issue? I dunno....


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

I would have to agree with Engers.

After all the hype, I must say I was quite disappointed when I demo'ed these in Scott's car earlier this year. 

Just not my cup`o tea.

Clarity just wasn't there for me. I didn't find it to be very warm sounding as some others have described. To me it was more fuzzy than warm. I typically like a fuller mid sound. I'm more of a Scan sound than a Seas sound if that makes any sense to you. The Legatia was neither.

I have also read about it's "staging"........huh?
Ok so I assume that the fact that it is a compact mid it is gives more options for mounting locations. Such as the pillar mount, paired with a tweet like in Scott's car. But isn't this so with any compact mid?

IMO the benefits gained by being able to mount these up on the dash are far less than the short comings in sound.

Just my .02


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Theres no sucking in this speaker. Bar none best 3" in the market.



You gotta be kidding me. lol

You rep em or something???


----------



## mulletboy2 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just to note a few things... firstly, the review has been edited to reflect the fact that the driver was tested at a higher SPL than previously thought, and than any other driver on this site, so comparisons may be a little unfair.

Also, the cone isn't untreated - the front is untreated so as to not affect the sound, but the rear is treated in order to protect the cone. If you install it in your doors, the driver is as protected as any other (unless you have water ingres in your cabin). This was to maintain the tonal characteristics desired by the manufacturer but also ensure its' longevity. This may have been pointed out elsewhere, so apologies if I'm repeating someone.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

technobug said:


> You gotta be kidding me. lol
> 
> You rep em or something???





mulletboy2 said:


> ?



this guy does lol


----------



## Trevor_ZX (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish there was as much focus on the L6 that infinitely many more people will actually be fitting to stock locations


----------

